# Ibook G4 combo



## stephaneas (26 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour,

Je possède un Ibook G4 dont le combo apparement a laché, il recrache les DVD, maintenant impossible même d'insérer quoique ce soit dedans, cad un CD ou DVD.

J'ai un Imac 20 pouces alu, et un G3 B/B.

Je voulais essayer de reinstaller le système à partir d'un cable Firewire, j'installe donc le cable entre l'Ibook et le G3, car sur l'Imac le connecteur n'est pas le même.

Je boot en Target sur l'ibook, et démarre le G3. Je vois bien le disque de l'Ibook sur le G3, je me dis donc que je vais tenter d'utiliser le lecteur de DVD que j'ai installé sur le G3 pour réinstaller le système.

Et là après avoir mis dans les options d'effacer le disque, la reinstallation se fait, mais au démarrage décalage de la pomme grise au démarrage et freeze de l'écran, alors que j'ai utilisé les DVD d'origine de l'installation.

D'où ma question :

Est-il possible autrement d'installer le Mac OS X sans lecteur de DVD ? 

J'ai testé en démarrant l'Ibook avec la touche ALT pour voir le DVD partagé sur l'Imac résultat négatif, je ne vois pas le DVD au démarrage.

J'ai tenté cela en utilisant le logiciel d'installation Mac OS X à distance situé dans le répertoire Utilitaire de Snow Leopard, résultat négatif.

J'avais des freezes avec l'Ibook, un reset de la PRAM les a enlever, donc j'en conclus que cela ne vient pas de la carte mère.

J'ai tenté aussi de faire une image du DVD d'installation et de décompresser l'image sur le disque de l'Ibook, résultat négatif.

Alors si quelqu'un a des idées ? Cela serait sympathique car j'aimerais bien pouvoir réutiliser mon Ibook.

L'idéal serait peut être d'utililser un lecteur ou graveur de DVD externe en Firewire pour booter dessus pour installer le système, or je ne sais pas si cela fonctionnerait et mettre plus de 85 euros dans un tel lecteur si cela ne fonctionne pas ce serait dommage (crise oblige).

Merci de vos idées au cas ou

Stéphane


----------



## fransik (26 Septembre 2009)

...bonjour,

mon ancien iBook G3 avait pu, malgré un simple lecteur CD, accueillir toutes les versions système livrées en DVD, grâce au mode FireWire.
Cela dit, j'utilisais à l'époque également une machine PowerPC/ PPC, mon fidèle G4.

De mémoire, il devrait y avoir quelques options disponibles, du plus simple au plus complexe: 
- enlever ou remplacer la mémoire vive/ RAM ajoutée,
- démarrer l'iBook G4 extensions éteintes, réparer les permissions du disque, redémarrer et appliquer une mise à jour combo, démarrer extentions éteintes, réparer les permissions du disque,
- démarrer l'iBook G4 en utilisant le G3 pour installer OS X via le mode FireWire, 
- emprunter/ acheter un lecteur DVD FireWire (l'iBook ne démarrera certainement pas via USB),
- remplacer le lecteur interne

Pour finir, et répondre à ta question "est-il possible autrement d'installer le Mac OS X sans lecteur de DVD", tu pourrais aussi jeter un il sur le site de Mike Bombich, il existe au moins une alternative au DVD, c'est NetBoot. Mais c'est plus complexe...

Bon courage,


----------



## stefloft (26 Septembre 2009)

salut

Merci pour tes réponses.

J'ai Jaguar sur le G3 et j'essai de le mettre sur le G4 => impossible en mode target, cela s'installe et le G4 démarre avec l'icone comme si il n'y avait pas de systeme.

J'ai essayé de mettre ensuite la version de Ibook => démarrage et plantage sur la pomme.

Voila je voudrais être sur en achetant un DVD externe de pouvoir réinstaller le systeme.

Merci d'avance 

stéphane


----------



## ALBERTCACTUS (28 Septembre 2009)

Désolé Stephane de ne pouvoir t'aider, j'ai en fait le même genre de problème que toi :
je viens d'acheter OS10.5.6 et impossible de l'installer sur mon ibook G4 1.2GHz 768Mo, il me recrache systématiquement le DVD, alors que le DVD se lit parfaitement sur mon MacBokk Pro.
Je suis donc également intéressé par la procédure d'installation de l'OS via Fire Wire.
Merci


----------



## fransik (1 Octobre 2009)

...bonjour,
tu avais, je suppose déjà/ aussi essayé le reste?


fransik a dit:


> ...bonjour,
> 
> [...]
> De mémoire, il devrait y avoir quelques options disponibles, du plus simple au plus complexe:
> ...



Pour ce qui est d'utiliser le G3 en mode TDM  (Target Disc Mode), afin donc de permettre le démarrage du iBook G4 depuis le lecteur de DVD dudit G3, ça ne fonctionne pas même en jouant de la touche option? 
Si le DVD est bien dans le lecteur du G3 et que celui-ci est en TDM, alors le iBook devrait bien pouvoir y accéder, y compris au démarrage (Event. avec la touche option/ Alt.)



stefloft a dit:


> salut
> 
> Merci pour tes réponses.
> 
> ...



Il est possible que le lecteur un peu plus ancien du iBook n'apprécie pas les DVD double couche, ou qu'il ne le fasse simplement plus. 
Alors oui, utiliser un DVD externe, devrait permettre une installation sans problème, si tant est que 768Mo suffisent (sur le long terme autant lui ajouter une barrette de 1Go). 
Mais: il faut un lecteur de DVD en FireWire, le iBook G4 ne démarrera pas via une connexion USB...


----------



## stephaneas (5 Octobre 2009)

fransik a dit:


> ...bonjour,
> tu avais, je suppose déjà/ aussi essayé le reste?
> 
> 
> ...



Pour ce qui est de passer mon G3 en Target, avec la touche T cela ne fonctionne pas. Je me pose la question alors peut etre que cela vient de la version de l'O.S. X ? 

J'ai essayé de trouver dans le commerce un DVD externe en Firewire (graveur ou non), impossible ou hors de prix. Quelqu'un a une idée ? meme en occasion ? 

Merci d'avance pour l'aide déjà apportée.

Stéphane


----------



## fransik (6 Octobre 2009)

...bonjour, 

un G3 tourne au mieux avec 10.4.11, mais je doute un peu que ça puisse être lié. 
Maintenant puisque ça ne fonctionne malheureusement pas comme ça, et que les externes semblent hors de prix et/ ou indisponibles, je ne vois guère que le changement du mange-disque (et du disque dur par la même occasion): démonter l'iBook n'est pas très difficile, mais plutôt fastidieux. iFixIt a d'excellents plans à imprimer & suivre à la lettre.

Un combo devrait pouvoir se négocier autour de 50 entre particuliers, voire guère plus venant des Etats-Unis. 


---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h37 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h08 ----------

P.S.
Pour l'occasion, il y a une excellente adresse, occasion.macg.co , ou cette recherche par exemple...


----------



## melaure (6 Octobre 2009)

ALBERTCACTUS a dit:


> Désolé Stephane de ne pouvoir t'aider, j'ai en fait le même genre de problème que toi :
> je viens d'acheter OS10.5.6 et impossible de l'installer sur mon ibook G4 1.2GHz 768Mo, il me recrache systématiquement le DVD, alors que le DVD se lit parfaitement sur mon MacBokk Pro.
> Je suis donc également intéressé par la procédure d'installation de l'OS via Fire Wire.
> Merci



Tu as essayé de le dupliquer ? Parfois un gravage sur un autre DVD passe. Il faut bien sur un double couche.


----------

